# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Medusa box تحديثات :  Medusa Box v1.3.7 - Galaxy Ace, Galaxy Mini and more..

## 4gsmmaroc

*Medusa Box v1.3.7 is out! Added support of OneNAND flash for Qualcomm MSM72xx/7600 Mobile processors.*  Medusa Box v1.3.7 Release Notes: *Added support for the following models:* *Samsung GT-S5570* - added Dead Boot/Phone Repair, Repair EFS.*Samsung GT-S5570B* - added Dead Boot/Phone Repair, Repair EFS.*Samsung GT-S5570L* - added Dead Boot/Phone Repair, Repair EFS.*Samsung GT-S5830* - added Dead Boot/Phone Repair, Repair EFS.*Samsung GT-S5830B* - added Dead Boot/Phone Repair, Repair EFS.*Samsung GT-S5830D* - added Dead Boot/Phone Repair, Repair EFS.*Samsung GT-S5830L* - added Dead Boot/Phone Repair, Repair EFS.*Samsung GT-S5830T* - added Dead Boot/Phone Repair, Repair EFS.*Samsung GT-S5838* - added Dead Boot/Phone Repair, Repair EFS.*Samsung SGH-T589* - added Dead Boot/Phone Repair, Repair EFS.*Samsung SGH-T589R* - added Dead Boot/Phone Repair, Repair EFS.*Samsung GT-I5500* - added Dead Boot/Phone Repair, Repair EFS.*Samsung GT-I5500B* - added Dead Boot/Phone Repair, Repair EFS.*Samsung GT-I5500L* - added Dead Boot/Phone Repair, Repair EFS.*Samsung GT-I5503* - added Dead Boot/Phone Repair, Repair EFS.*Samsung 930SC* - added Dead Boot/Phone Repair.*Samsung 940SC* - added Dead Boot/Phone Repair.*Fixed some problems with repairing of Sony Ericsson cell phones.**Made some improvements to the software.*
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
____________________________ WBR,
Medusa Box Team

----------

